
Ask HN: Does this service exist? Lookup and bulk delete all my online accounts? - ambivalents
Dear HN,<p>Over the years, I have registered for many different services, email subscriptions, and the like online. I worry about how much of myself is out there that I have simply lost track of or forgotten about.<p>Is there a service where you can look up all these accounts in one place by email address, and manage&#x2F;delete them? I&#x27;m talking something beyond the bulk-unsubscribe email services like Unroll Me. I want more closure than that -- full account deletion. Is there such a thing?<p>Thanks!<p>BTW if this doesn&#x27;t exist, consider this some startup idea validation! You have at least one sincere customer willing to pay for such a thing if it exists. I suspect I&#x27;m not the only one.
======
overthemoon
I'd be interested in this, too.

One problem is that I've already lost accounts to time. No matter what I do, I
can't recover my first gmail account, which means there's a little time
capsule of my teenage self just hanging out in the ether, assuming it hasn't
been hijacked by a botnet or something.

